# [SOLVED] Orange Live Box Help!



## Ciaran93 (Dec 28, 2007)

Hey. My Orange Live Box, fancy name for a router, currently has security on it. Is there anyway to remove this security? I don't care if my neighbours will then be able to use it.

The reason is because I hate having to sign up on my ps3 and when my Internet fails I have to type in a stupid 16 digit code.

Thanks!!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Orange Live Box Help!*

Have you signed in to the web based setup and looked at the wireless configuration?


----------



## Ciaran93 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Re: Orange Live Box Help!*

Your talking to a complete n00b here, sorry. I lost my setup disc, anywhere I could find the online setup guide?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Orange Live Box Help!*

I'm sure there is, but I don't know anything about UK ISP's. I'd start at their site, or Google the exact model of the router with the words user manual" in the search.


----------



## Ciaran93 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Re: Orange Live Box Help!*

Excellent! It showed me how to do it 

Thanks alot mate!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Orange Live Box Help!*

Glad we could help. :smile:


----------

